# Looking for Person...........



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

............who makes horse hair jewelry.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What are you looking for? I have a friend who does this.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Looking to have a bracelet and bookmarker made from cut off tail hair.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll tell my friend. I believe she is a member here.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

if you havent found any one, contact Lois at http://www.brokentree.net/ this is her carriage website, so none of the items she makes is pictured. good luck!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Hope you have found someone. Unfortunately my friend says she is just too busy now she cares for a grand child.


----------

